# Kmail und gnupg 2.0.7

## Niethi

Nachdem ich gestern auf gnupg 2.0.7 geupdatet habe, funktioniert die Überprüfung von Signaturen in kmail nicht mehr.

Alle meine selbst signierten Nachrichten werden lila (fehlerhaft signiert) dargestellt.

Ein Downgrade auf gnupg 1.9.94 hat das Problem zwar behoben, aber der Fehler sollte gefunden werden  :Wink: 

Hat sich evtl. von 1.x auf 2.x etwas gravierendes Geändert, das nicht auf der gpg Homepage stand und ich womöglich übersehen habe?

Auch wenn das unwahrscheinlich ist, da Kgpg ohne Probleme funktiniert...

PS: Hoffe ich bin hier richtig - bin mir immer nie sicher, ob ich einen Bugreport schreiben soll, oder hier ins Forum ...

----------

## toralf

Hast Du nach dem Upgrade auch /usr/bin/gpg-agent neu gestartet (am besten durch einen Neustart von KDE) ? Ich hatte auch Probleme mit dem Upgrade von gnupg, die aber nach einem Neustart verschwanden.

----------

## SvenFischer

Also ich habe auch das Problm, das die Signierung nicht mehr will.

"Signierung: Allgemeiner Fehler"

Über die Konsole konnte ich nicht mehr herausfinden. Der agent läuft, schon seit mehreren Neustarts.

14787 ?        Ss     0:00 gpg-agent --daemon

Hmm, wer hat noch einen Tipp?

app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7  USE="bzip2 nls openct smartcard -doc -ldap -pcsc-lite (-selinux)"

----------

## Niethi

Erst einmal Danke für eure Antworten!

Nach dem Update war auch mein erster Gedanke, dass irgendwo noch alte libs, agenten, etc. geladen sind und ich habe das System neu gestartet.

Das hat jedoch nichts geändert. Dann habe ich den Downgrade auf 1.9.94 gemacht und es hat ohne Restart von irgendetwas wieder getan.

Hat evtl. jemand Probleme mit anderen Mail Anwendungen beobachtet. Wenn nicht, könnte man zumindest mal den Fehlerbereich auf kmail eingränzen.

----------

## sirro

Also ich hab auch Probleme mit kmail + gnupg 2.0.7 mit smime

Bei mir wird allerdings nur angezeigt, dass er nicht gucken konnte ob die Signatur gueltig ist, obwohl die Kette in kleopatra stimmt.

Habe es aber noch nicht mit einem downgrade probiert.

----------

## hitachi

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich meine Emails im thunderbird nicht mehr signieren kann. Siehe auch folgende Ausgabe:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/gpg-agent restart
> 
> gpg-agent[7071]: directory `/root/.gnupg' created
> 
> gpg-agent[7071]: directory `/root/.gnupg/private-keys-v1.d' created
> ...

 

Hat jemand eine Idee warum es diesen Ordner nicht gibt? Vor dem Update hat alles Problemlos funktioniert.

----------

## SvenFischer

Nun geht es!

Ich habe alle alten gnupg Versionen deinstalliert und diese Dateien nochmals instaliert:

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.3  USE="ncurses qt3 -caps -gtk" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libassuan-1.0.2-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kgpg-3.5.7  USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/dirmngr-0.9.3  USE="nls" 0 kB

Leider hatte das noch nicht geholfen. Den Fehler habe ich eingegrenzt, denn e-mail verschlüsseln mit gpg hatte funktioniert, also betraf es nur S/MIME (X509).

Ich habe dann mal die kgpg logs mr angeschaut, da zickte die OSCP/CRL Überprüfung rum. In den Einstellungen von kmail habe ich dann die Überprüfungen abgeschaltet (Gültige zertifikate unter Verwendung von CRLs + CRLs niemals verwenden).

Nun geht alles.

----------

## Carlo

Wunderbar.  :Mad:  Bin auch gerade darüber gestolpert. GPGME gegen GnuPG 2.0.7 zu bauen, war nicht erfolgreich (Tests schlagen fehl) und ein kurzer Blick ins GnuPG Ebuild verrät, daß die bei dieser Anwendung gar nicht so unwichtigen Tests gar nicht erst angegangen werden...

----------

## Niethi

So, hatte jetzt etwas Zeit das ganze einmal auf einem anderen gentoo Rechner (amd64 mit 32bit compatibilitäts libs) zu installieren - und dort funktioniert alles ohne Probleme   :Shocked: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das Problem, dass ich meine Emails im thunderbird nicht mehr signieren kann. Siehe auch folgende Ausgabe:
> 
>  *Quote:*   /usr/bin/gpg-agent restart
> ...

 

Dein gpg-agent wurde nicht richtig gestartet.

Schau mal in diesen hier auf das Posting von OK.

Scheinbar hatte ich auch vor dem Update auf gnupg-2.0.7 keinen gpg-agent?!

Jedenfalls existierte keine ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf Datei. Konfiguriert hab ich sie aber dann wie in der gentoo.de-Doku beschrieben.

Ähm: starte gpg-agent nicht als root!

Man muss nur drauf achten das er automatisch gestartet wird.

Edit: Nochmal eine allgemeine Frage: Ich habe keine .xinitrc Datei. Kann man die immer noch anlegen oder ist diese Datei veraltet und ein anderes Verzeichniss dafür verantwortlich?!

----------

## Niethi

 *Niethi wrote:*   

> So, hatte jetzt etwas Zeit das ganze einmal auf einem anderen gentoo Rechner (amd64 mit 32bit compatibilitäts libs) zu installieren - und dort funktioniert alles ohne Probleme  

 

Zu früh gefreut ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mails signieren ging, die Anzeige im Ordner sent items sagt aber trotzig "Not enough information to check signature."

Nach einem weiteren Downgrade funktionierts ... 

Wo kann man denn einen Bugreport dafür einreichen? 

Beim gentoo-Team? Direkt bei den Entwicklern von K-Mail? 

Und was gehört in so einen Bugreport dann alles rein?

----------

## Carlo

Mir hat's den Keyring zerschossen, d.h. es gibt bei mir, z.B. via gpg --list-keys, nach wenigen hundert Schlüsseln folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> an mpi of size 0 is not allowed
> 
> an mpi of size 0 is not allowed
> 
> gpg: keyring_get_keyblock: read error: Invalid packet
> ...

 

Bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob sich ein ausführlicher Test und ein Bug Report Upstream lohnt. Noch jemand mit einem zerschossenen Keyring?

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Edit: Nochmal eine allgemeine Frage: Ich habe keine .xinitrc Datei. Kann man die immer noch anlegen [...

 

Man kann.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Niethi!

Hast du den gpg-agent im Hintergrund laufen?

Scheinbar war es in der Vorgänger-Version irgendwie "zwischen-Integriert" und jetzt mit dem gpg-agent (daemon) ist das aber alles sicherer? Keine Ahnung was oder warum! Jedenfalls muss der gesondert manuell konfiguriert werden.

Schau mal in den Link, den ich eben schonmal genannt hab. Da ist das kurz erklärt. Allerdings hab ich das mit dem debug-log ausgelassen. Man muss nicht nur den gpg-agent starten sondern gpg.conf anpassen und die gpg-agent.conf manuell erstellen. Dann noch ein kleines Autostartskript schreiben.

was mich verwundert ist das du unter Kmail nicht mehrmals nach deinem Passphrase gefragt wirst. Wenn "kein gpg-agent gestartet ist den man danach fragen kann". Das könnte ein Fehler in kmail sein.

Mit dem gestarteten deamon im Hintergrund läuft hier alles bestens! Evolution, Psi usw. Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.

@Carlo

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hab übrigens keinen zerschossenen Keyring. Aber auch keine 100erte verschiedene Schlüssel in meinem Ring. Vielleicht zwanzig.

Ich empfehle notfalls den Export von den Keyrings usw. und dann gpg-2.7 mal komplett neu aufzusetzen, neu und bewusst zu Konfigurieren und alles weitere zu Importieren.

Grüße

----------

## Carlo

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich empfehle notfalls den Export von den Keyrings usw.

 

Danke, danke - habe schon alles durch. gpg ist leider "unwillig". Mit --list-packets ließ sich der problematische Schlüssel immerhin ermitteln. Löschen läßt er sich nicht.

----------

## sirro

 *Niethi wrote:*   

> Zu früh gefreut ...  
> 
> Mails signieren ging, die Anzeige im Ordner sent items sagt aber trotzig "Not enough information to check signature."
> 
> Nach einem weiteren Downgrade funktionierts ... 

 

Genau wie bei mir? Auf welche Version bist du zurückgegangen?

(Der Agent läuft übrigens bei mir)

----------

## Blubbmon

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> gpg ist leider "unwillig". Mit --list-packets ließ sich der problematische Schlüssel immerhin ermitteln. Löschen läßt er sich nicht.

 

Gleiches Problem hier. Es wirkt sich nur insofern aus, dass gpg ewig braucht, um z.B. Signaturen zu validieren oder selbst etwas zu verschluesseln. Ausserdem funktioniert auch 

```
 gpg --rebuild-keydb-caches
```

nicht. Gibt es schon Loesungsvorschlaege? Ist das ein grundsaetzliches Problem beim Update auf > 2.0.x?

----------

## dek

Bei mir hat nach dem Update das Versenden (normaler) Emails nicht mehr funktioniert. Sämtliche Versand-Zugänge hiessen plötzlich "Unbekannt" und hatten "localhost" als Server. Einen neuen Zugang anlegen half auch nicht.

Nach dem emergen/updaten folgender Pakete klappte es wieder (müssen nicht zwangsweise alle notwendig sein):

```
emerge -av net-libs/gnutls app-crypt/qca-tls app-crypt/opencdk dev-libs/libgcrypt
```

Die Einträge sind zwar immer noch hinüber, aber zumindest funktionierte das Versenden nach dem anlegen eines neuen Zugangs wieder.

----------

